# Physical



## JustAnotherStar (4 Jul 2006)

Hi,

I am currently 15 years old, and I'm only going to be 16 in December. Since having a hockey coach that is the navy this year, I am really interested in joining the reserve when I'm 16. My only problem is that i am out of shape. I am about 6 foot 1, 180 pounds. I can run as far as i need for the test, but not fast enough. And I can't do 19 push up, i can barely do 2-3 shinups  but i can do 19 sit ups. I know that i need to start working out NOW, but I'm alone, and when i work out alone, i just cant push myself hard enough. I had dryland for hockey and when some1 is pushing me i like it so i try as hard as i can.

Please tell me some advises.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Jul 2006)

JustAnotherStar said:
			
		

> Please tell me some advises.


sure. First, your fitness issues. Look here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,39

Second, read this:

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Matty B. (4 Jul 2006)

Are you living in an urban area or a city? Is there a gym close to your house?


----------



## paracowboy (4 Jul 2006)

I'm going to lock this while our young friend makes himself familiar with the material presented to him.


----------

